# need some help on locos and transformers



## Luis Diaz (Jan 10, 2012)

so i bought a bunch of used tyco tracks cars cabooses and 2 locos, for 15 buck it seemed like a steal! so the two locos are the tyco mantua C&O4301 chessie System and the other one the tyco Santa Fe 4015, both in HO scale.unfortunately the trains and tracks did not come with the powersource so i went down to my hobbie shop and bought a Bachmann power transformer, which is a nice ight gray controller with accessorie controls, so the transformer came with a red cable that is supposed to be conected to the tracks! but here comes the problem, the track i have which receives the transformers is a TYCO made 18" R Rerailer terminal track which has like two hook-like things!!! help!! i need to know what i need to make the trains run and if it would be better to get a different terminal track or transformer! thanks guys!


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

the controller should have came with two cables, one with a black square thing on the end and one with two bare ends. Plug in the one with the bare ends, and temporarily tape the ends to the hook things with electrical tape. That will at least give you a chance to test everything out.


----------



## Luis Diaz (Jan 10, 2012)

ohh I see,but the transformer only comes with the red cable, I believe i need to buy the other one seperately!


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

You purchased the grey bachmann controller with a dark grey speed knob correct? They are supposed to come with 2 red cables, one with the connector and one with wire ends. I just purchased one myself a month or so ago and that's what I got.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The bachmann controler comes with different wires depending on when it was packaged. I have one that only came with the track lead. Basicly you will have to cut off the black plug and strip about 1/4" or so of wire to feed into the tyco feeder. The Tyco's feeder track has these hook clamps that if you push them down it opens up the jaws so you can insert the wire. 

Massey

P.S. you may want to consider new track, Tyco track is steel or brass which is not the best stuff


----------



## Luis Diaz (Jan 10, 2012)

would you recommend the bachmann easytrack?


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

When it comes to track it depends on what you're doing.

If it's temporary, EZ track is the "easiest" as it just snaps together. It's quick and easy to move and put back together.

Regular track and flex track are good if you're building a permanent layout, but take a bit longer to set up and over time some pieces may come lose since there only thing holding it together is the rail joiner (ez track has a snap lock in the road bed).

If you don't know what you're going to do you can always get the EZ track and use it later for a permanent layout too, it just doesn't look as realistic since the road bed is so tall. I used it for my first layout and that was the only thing I didn't like. I plan on using flex in the future.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If you go the Bachmann EZTrack rought get the type with the gray roadbed. The gray roadbed is nickle silver. The black road bed is steel.


----------

